
AI Winter: Is Deep Learning Already Hitting Its Limitations? - RacerRex9727
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;towardsdatascience.com&#x2F;is-deep-learning-already-hitting-its-limitations-c81826082ac3
======
ServerlessMark
No deep learning is only getting started. It's mind blowing to see the
multiple industries its impacting. I read in sales there are now technologies
utilizing deep learning to generate something called a voice fingerprint to
distinguish between speakers on calls. The opportunities are limitless.

------
thedevindevops
Deep Learning is hitting it's limits within the scope of AI Research and
Development but is just stretching it's legs in other directions.

------
lucidrains
No. There is going to be an Alphago moment for every industry.

------
tnewman9
Why would it hit limitations?

